# Porter Kitbash



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Did this for a friend. Started with an old LGB Porter loco (Picture 1) and converted it to something a bit more realistic doing heavy mods to the loco and kitbashing an 800 Gallon tender using Bachmann parts.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice! Looks great!


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a very sharp looking loco, great job 

chuckger


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

A definite improvement! 
Just like the prototype. 

Alec.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack.... * That is* a dandy...... Just love it...







That's my type of a 'bash. Take a great running,but not terribly detailed locomotive and make a show piece out of it.

Sorry that I didn't get back by the booth to carry the Climax home.


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

It was really nice seeing you again at the convention Stan! Maybe next tiime on the Climax 
Take care of those fingers.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice work, Jack! A definite improvement resulting in a fine looking model!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice. A definite improvement. One question comes to mind, though. When I compare the prototype to both the original and final model, I'm led to think the stock cab would have been much more in proportion to the prototype, especially when compared to the stack, steam dome, and tender. Was there a particular reason you opted for the smaller B'mann cab instead of using the original one and perhaps just laminating it with styrene? 

Later, 

K


----------

